# Orbea goes back further than you thought



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Pedro Delgado, 1985, Tour of Spain. Check out the headtube and his jersey.

brewster


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Cool picture! I like the looks of that bike.


----------

